
IPFS gateway blocked by some ISPs in Spain - Sirikon
https://twitter.com/cfenollosa/status/912057183159951361
======
basicplus2
"IPFS is The Permanent Web A new peer-to-peer hypermedia protocol"

Until it is blocked by everyone because DRM

~~~
alexandrerond
Except it's not about DRM.

Except the P2P network is not blocked, only the official gateways subdomain to
acess ipfs content from the browser.

Except is not blocked for everyone.

Effectively only 1 ipfs node dns cname has been hijacked. Content can be
accessed using any other nodes. Works as intended.

